
Ending an Albania-Serbia Game and Inciting a Riot with a Drone - ilamont
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/10/08/sports/soccer/as-albania-faces-serbia-meeting-the-drone-pilot-who-ended-their-last-match.html?hp&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&module=mini-moth&region=top-stories-below&WT.nav=top-stories-below&_r=0
======
zo1
Egh... Just goes to show what a little media-twist can do to make someone like
this famous, or "noble". Doing something that has a very high chance of
inciting a riot because your feelings were hurt over hooligans burning your
flag half a decade ago doesn't sound like a noble thing to do.

Anywho, anyone have any stats/info about how many individuals had to be taken
to a hospital over this incident? I couldn't find anything credible.

~~~
scott_karana
Admittedly, it's not the fault of the operator: it sounds like the entire
arena was full of equally dishonorable people ready to start a fight. ;)

That sounds like a much bigger problem to me.

------
RobertoG
I like the title. Sounds like a "Do it yourself" tutorial.

------
ill0gicity
A drone is fully autonomous. If you are remotely controlling the craft it is
unmanned. I guess referring to a multirotor as a "UAV" just doesn't grab
people like "drone".

------
frncscgmz
I saw this game live last year. It was one of the most bizarre things I've
ever seen in a football match.

The Libertadores Boca Jrs-River plate match also ended in a similar fashion.

~~~
brudgers
The difference I see is that ordinary futbol ultras aren't backed by armies so
there's a different limit on how far things can escalate in a club match.
Serbia-Albania [1] created an international incident.

[1]: Editorial mistake by _The New York Times_ as the tradition in football
fixtures is to list home team first.

------
Pinatubo
Here's a poorly made video of the incident:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X4s3qWYEm1o](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X4s3qWYEm1o)

